# Sometimes I wonder....



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

...if this goat eats too much!!  

We are getting a new barn here in 2 weeks or so, so the old barn was torn down and the goats are penned up here and there... Liberty was testing if the new fence could hold her weight I guess!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

:slapfloor: oh, she looks so fat!! Compared to my skinny long legged Alpine/ Nubians. :lol: I hope the fence holds up!


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

My boer doe does the same thing, so I can't put her out with my other goats. She pushes the fence right over!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh my, she is quite the chunk! :laugh:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She weighed 104 a couple weeks ago at 5 m/o... She is definitely a big girl!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hehe, well you named her right, she wants real freedom.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Crossroads Boers said:


> She weighed 104 a couple weeks ago at 5 m/o... She is definitely a big girl!


 Wow! :cake: I guess she likes her groceries!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep, she does indeed.  Once we finish showing for the year, she is most definitely going on a small diet!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Maybe sink a couple t-posts to keep her in there. She is determined to get somewhere else and has the muscle and weight to do so, LOL.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh trust me...we did!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

At least nobody can say you starve your goats! My Nubians have been getting a tad chunky too lately...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh man, in the pics, didn't see t-posts, but if you already did use t-posts and she managed to move them, she is very well conditioned indeed, or the ground is soft LOL


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I wish the rest of our goats were as easy to keep as her! She is definitely the most well conditioned! 

Haha, uh no... she didn't move the t-posts! You just can't see them in the pics.  They are on either side just outside of the pictures about 7-8 feet apart...  She's not getting out of there...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, she is a booger for trying to be an escapee HeHe.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I think she was really fascinated with the tractor that was moving gravel all day by their pen... she was looking at it in those pictures.  I really don't know why she would want to get out... I guess goats don't always need a reason!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

If she is like my young doe she just likes the feel of the fence pushing back. My doe will push and "jump" then let the fence rebound her back. Drives me crazy finding any section of fence that will do it. I left one inside section and she plays on it often. Stinker.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That's funny... ^ Sounds like that would drive me crazy too! 

It seems like Liberty is always standing with her front hooves on something. I think she just likes to play!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

She's ONLY 104 lbs?! My skinny little wether was 101 at the fair, and he wasn't nearly that meaty! What a chunky monkey


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She's pretty short.... ?


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

This thread is cracking me up!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Used2bmimi said:


> This thread is cracking me up!


Haha, and we haven't even brought up Chicken yet!

Hahahahaha...... 
...Oops.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oooh, you're right!! But we just won't even bring Chicken up at all...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She can't be too short Victoria, her brother is pretty big in weight and height. 
Plus,wethers are a bit different, in the way they carry weight, but may not look as beefy(well goatie) a chunky monkey, well darn, can't get the goat aspect right. 

It is funny you should say, she likes standing up on things with the front hooves, well guess who else does that a lot too, LOL


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, either she's short or Dazzle is really tall as they are the same height and Dazzle in over a month younger! I think she is a little short, just a little though.  

Crossfire does it too huh? That's funny.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

Must be a boer thing??? lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yea maybe so!  Pam's buck Crossfire is Liberty's brother, so it also could just "run in the family". :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HaHa, yep, it is in the genes. 

Short or not, Liberty is well put together. 

I weighed Crossfire and he is weighing 150 lbs now. At just beginning 6 months old. That is astounding to me. So he will be able to breed the 4 Does I am putting him with sometime this month.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

WHOA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  No way!! He must be HUGE! Now I want to go weigh Liberty again..... 

That's awesome!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes way~!!! Thanks, yeah, I was happily shocked as well. 

What kind of scale do you have?

We have a nice digital scale,paid over $1,000 for a while back, that will weigh a soda can, to the the ounce.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

My boers are always standing on the fence with their front legs. Maybe they like to feel taller. My nubians jump on top of everything. I have one that scales six bales high in my barn. Then she bounds down off bales to the floor just to repeat it again.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We have a digital scale too...  We have to weigh the newborns from a little hanging weight scale though as our big scale only counts like 20lbs and up. 

Your scale sounds really neat! Cool!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It was a very good investment for us.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I bet!


----------

